# First Year 2012



## spark (Sep 15, 2012)

Had to set just about everything up in 4 hours because it all got taken down for Hurricane Sandy. Last year we didn't have power for the 2 weeks surrounding Halloween...

Next year, more stuff and more polish.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice job for just a few hours of set up time. The pumpkin trio was fun!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job.......!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes that pumpkin trio wqas great. How did you do that?


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Well done....Its an addiction ..You'll see! Hehe


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL love the pumpkin light show. Well done on the whole set up though.


----------



## spark (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

The pumpkins are a DVD loop from tdf22x projected with an Epson 710HD. The indoor and outdoor lights are run by a Mr. Christmas box in Halloween mode.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! That looks like a lot of fun, love all the sound.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We should warn you that once the haunting bug bites, you never quite recover

Here's to many more years for you!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great job for the effort in a time crunch!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Well done....Its an addiction ..You'll see! Hehe


 Thats for sure...


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

spark said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> The pumpkins are a DVD loop from tdf22x projected with an Epson 710HD. The indoor and outdoor lights are run by a Mr. Christmas box in Halloween mode.


 Really cool. I projected a DVD for the first time this year. It is from atmosFEARfx. It's called Blood Walls. Really cool blood effects on your walls or floors. They have other cool projections as well.


----------



## murpup (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good Stuff!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the obsession! Now you are on the joy ride of comparing year 2 to year 1 and so on, and so on! This is a great job for such a short install time... wasn't it a rush getting to talk to all your neighbors and hear the compliments! Thanks for sharing, loved it!


----------



## spark (Sep 15, 2012)

The addiction officially started 3 years ago when I bought a Webcaster gun, it started off with 2 years of small static displays on the porch. Last year I was ready to do my first big sound coordinated display and we got a blizzard and Halloween was cancelled. This year I brought out all of the new stuff from last year, and added on some. I extended the string for the Tekky flying ghost by adding chain and a turnbuckle. I built a vortex style fog chiller between when I got out of work at noon on Halloween and when it got dark.

I had a bunch of stuff that didn't make it out because of the time crunch, so next year is already lookin' good. Also, I got a large jumping spider at spirit 50% off.

About halfway through the night there were some TOTs and parents that looked unsure if they were going to walk up the driveway, so I went out to give them candy. It turns out they had already been up to the door for candy and had walked all the way back to our house just to check out the decorations again. That was the best compliment I could have gotten.


----------



## spark (Sep 15, 2012)

Lambchop said:


> Really cool. I projected a DVD for the first time this year. It is from atmosFEARfx. It's called Blood Walls. Really cool blood effects on your walls or floors. They have other cool projections as well.


I'm looking for something to project with my Shift3 LightBlast ($20) projector, do you think the Blood Walls would do ok at a low resolution?


----------

